# New Baitcasters!



## BassMaster19

Hey guys i have a bunch of baitcasters but really like the older curados and chronarchs. Heres a pic of a couple new reels i found brand new online. Shimano chronarch 100mg and 50mg. Cant wait till this season. What are some of your all time favorite baitcasters?


----------



## grub_man

My favorites are the old Bantam Curados, Citicas, and the Citica D. I'm especially partial to the old Curado 100b and Citica 100DSV. Those reels were everything you needed in a reel and can stand the test of time. The newer revisions offer nothing truly useful to me and come with a higher price point. I'm not looking forward to the day when I need to start replacing these old standards.

Joe


----------



## Tokugawa

Gotta love the TD-Z. Out of production, but it is an incredible reel still today.


----------

